# Uiterlijk > Haar >  De Juiste Haarmode En Altijd Hetzelfde

## JordyM

Ik ben al een tijdje opzoek naar het juist passende haar bij mij, maar dit blijkt nog even uit ik heb best dik haar en heb op dit moment een kuifje maar elke dag ziet het er helemaal anders uit en begint het te waaien steekt het helemaal uit elkaar iemand tips ?

----------


## Janneke

Je bent een man neem ik aan? En hoe oud?

----------


## JordyM

Ik ben inderdaad een jonge en 17jaar.

----------


## Adike

Kijk eens bij de haarartikelen bij een drogist.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb zelf veel baat gehad bij een goede kapper. Niet meer "het mannetje" waar ik tot dan toe altijd mijn haar liet knippen, maar een echte kwaliteitskapper.

Goed, dat kosttte me het dubbele van wat ik anders altijd voor een knipbeurt betaalde, maar deze kapper verstond haar vak en ze kon mij uitgebreid adviseren. Over het juiste kapsel - maar dat deed ze pas nadat ze mijn wensen had aangehoord en mijn levensstijl kende. En over producten.

Ik denk dat het ook voor jou de moeite waard is om eenmalig tijd en geld te investeren in een bezoek aan zo'n kwaliteitskapper die jou van persoonlijk advies kan voorzien. Daar heb je de komende tien jaar (of langer) profijt van. Het kost een bedrag dat best te overzien is, en daar heb je letterlijk jarenlang plezier van.

Ik zou zeggen: doen!

----------

